# Suggestions for A&P Book?



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

Just a quick query: anybody have any suggestions for an A&P book focused on emergency care? There are a bunch out there and I've seen several recommended (e.g. "Anatomy & Physiology for Emergency Care" by Bledsoe, et  al.). I want to learn more A&P especially in preparation for taking an A&P course at the college level (and to apply to clinical practice, of course). I'm an undergrad and an EMT with a good biology and physics background, but limited chemistry background, so I don't think I could handle a physician or PhD physiologist-level text, but a book intended for paramedics, I think, would be doable.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 3, 2013)

Anatomy: Tortora with a dictionary on hand like Taber's.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Why not just find out which textbook your college class is using, buy that book, and get a head start?

Most paramedic level textbooks are pretty dumbed down. 

I used Marieb's Human Anatomy and Physiology and Guyton and Hall's physiology text in my A&P series.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Anatomy: Tortora with a dictionary on hand like Taber's.



Much appreciate the suggestion!



n7lxi said:


> Why not just find out which textbook your college class is using, buy that book, and get a head start?



It wouldn't be human based, it would be more broad based, like a mammalian anatomy and physiology for biologists, not quite for health care or health sciences.



n7lxi said:


> Most paramedic level textbooks are pretty dumbed down.
> 
> I used Marieb's Human Anatomy and Physiology and Guyton and Hall's physiology text in my A&P series.



Ok, I'll take a look, thanks!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Seconded on Guyton & Hall.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

Any thoughts on those books focused on "emergency care" etc.?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

What are you looking for as far as "emergency care"? Are you looking for a combined A&P/Patho/Treatment options book?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Any thoughts on those books focused on "emergency care" etc.?



Any specific title in mind?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 3, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> It wouldn't be human based, it would be more broad based, like a mammalian anatomy and physiology for biologists, not quite for health care or health sciences.



Anatomy and physio are really 2 seperate subjects, it is often combined in the interest of time and lack of depth.

An outstanding anatomy course will teach you not only the differences and similarities of multispecie anatomy, it will also cover the evolutionary pathways and embryological development. 

But it leaves no time to talk much about physio. 

An outstanding physio class talks a lot about homeostasis and system integration with a healthy dose of biochemistry and molecular biology. Leaving no time for gross anatomy, which is written off as "obvious."

So, if a joint A&P is your thing, you must decide what your goal are. 

I have never taken a joint a&P course. I have taught A&P to paramedics using the Applegate A&P learning system as the minimum they need. I hear the Miriab (however it is spelled) book is the text of choice for degreed healthcare providers.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What are you looking for as far as "emergency care"? Are you looking for a combined A&P/Patho/Treatment options book?





n7lxi said:


> Any specific title in mind?



I guess I was thinking A&P + pathophysiology, ideally, but I wouldn't be averse to an A&P book first. The titles that I found were "Essentials of A&P for Emergency Care" by Bledsoe et al. and "Paramedic: Anatomy and Physiology" from the AAOS.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

This is the book n7 and Vene were talking about. It's probably your best choice for a combined A&P. You could likely get away with the previous edition. Apparently there were virtually no changes between the 8th and 9th editions.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 3, 2013)

Guyton was good when I used it (1982).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> This is the book Vene was talking about. It's probably your best choice for a combined A&P. You could likely get away with the previous edition. Apparently there were virtually no changes between the 8th and 9th editions.



Yep. The Marieb book I mentioned.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't realize the original Guyton was on a scroll... :unsure:


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT (Jan 3, 2013)

I recently took a joint A&P class.  We used Saladin's _Anatomy & Physiology: The Unity of Form and Function, 6/e_.  It is ridiculously comprehensive.  More than you'll probably need unless you're headed to medical school, but there's nothing bad about knowing more than what's necessary. . . I suppose.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Yep. The Marieb book I mentioned.



Yeah, that's what I said...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, that's what I said...



Hahah. I see what you did there.


----------



## Clare (Jan 3, 2013)

We use Marieb and for some of the more in-depth eg cardiac and respiratory we use Guyton Textbook of Medical Physiology


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> This is the book n7 and Vene were talking about. It's probably your best choice for a combined A&P. You could likely get away with the previous edition. Apparently there were virtually no changes between the 8th and 9th editions.



Thanks! I like the price, too -- nothing better than a less expensive textbook with the same content!


----------



## systemet (Jan 3, 2013)

Tortora & Grabowski (I saw someone else on the cover of the newer edition -- is Grabowski dead?) is nice and simple for a non-physician level text.

I also like the Marieb book, and the Guyton book (I think Guyton has a couple of texts at different levels?).  There's a decent Lange medical reviews that's a little condensed and simpler (Ganong?).


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 4, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I didn't realize the original Guyton was on a scroll... :unsure:



If I am not mistaken, scroll was the third edition...

Cave drawing and stone tablet were the 1st and 2nd respectively :lol:


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 4, 2013)

BiggestLittleEMT said:


> I recently took a joint A&P class.  We used Saladin's _Anatomy & Physiology: The Unity of Form and Function, 6/e_.  It is ridiculously comprehensive.  More than you'll probably need unless you're headed to medical school, but there's nothing bad about knowing more than what's necessary. . . I suppose.



I _really_ like Saladin. One of the most readable and reliable textbooks I've used, and he has a dry wit. Very worthwhile.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 4, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> If I am not mistaken, scroll was the third edition...
> 
> Cave drawing and stone tablet were the 1st and 2nd respectively :lol:



I have it here, the golden spine is now yellow but legible.  Edition Five was copyrighted 1979.


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT (Jan 4, 2013)

Brandon Oto said:


> I _really_ like Saladin. One of the most readable and reliable textbooks I've used, and he has a dry wit. Very worthwhile.



We used that along with Marieb's _Anatomy and Physiology Coloring Book_.  It seems childish to use a coloring book, but it is good for a detailed anatomy base (not really physiology).  You don't have to color it, but I liked it because you're sitting there coloring in different things which will take time and subconsciously you're memorizing anatomy because you are staring at it for so long.

We used Saladin for lecture (mostly physiology) and Marieb for lab (mostly anatomy).


----------



## silver (Jan 4, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> If I am not mistaken, scroll was the third edition...
> 
> Cave drawing and stone tablet were the 1st and 2nd respectively :lol:



And the 12th edition can be a scroll, grrh. I hate e-books, but worth acquiring over a textbook when I only look up a topic here or there for clarity.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of or used Seeley's anatomy and physiology 8th edition. 

I start my A&P class in 1-2 weeks and have no clue how the book is.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 5, 2013)

Just ordered a copy of Guyton's (11th edition) for less than $40 on Amazon (used, but in "very good" condition...hopefully).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bullets (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok im resurrecting this thread 

A.) i already have Tortora's Principles of Anatomy
B.) I have multiple copies of Grays from various times

Im looking for more of an anatomical atlas. Not that Grays is bad, but it can be a little too detailed for my use sometimes. I am looking for something a bit more gross as an initial reference and then defer to Gray if i need more detail.


Any suggestions


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Ok im resurrecting this thread
> 
> A.) i already have Tortora's Principles of Anatomy
> B.) I have multiple copies of Grays from various times
> ...



This:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/15247075?...1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 18, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Im looking for more of an anatomical atlas. Not that Grays is bad, but it can be a little too detailed for my use sometimes. I am looking for something a bit more gross as an initial reference and then defer to Gray if i need more detail



Try Gilroy.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/15247075?...1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem



This helped me a ton during class.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 18, 2013)

Netter's for anatomy


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 18, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Netter's for anatomy



... not for simplicity.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 18, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Netter's for anatomy



+1
That's really the definitive anatomy resource IMO. I still use mine on occasion, even if it does still have a slight odor of preserved cadaver.


----------



## silver (Jun 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> +1
> That's really the definitive anatomy resource IMO. I still use mine on occasion, even if it does still have a slight odor of preserved cadaver.



Its really not a textbook though. As such, it doesn't explain anything about basic function (which is needed to some degree even though its physiology) and it doesn't have anything that demonstrates relationship or location. For example, the relative location, the vasculature, innervation, or lymphatic drainage of the pancreas.

I prefer Gray's Anatomy over Netter's as a text. However, use Netter to study after.


----------

